# [RISOLTO] driver scheda video integrata (chipset intel)

## ciropom

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma non fai prima a dirci che scheda è, così possiamo aiutarti?

 

ho spiegato prima che non lo so che scheda e`... so solo che e` una integrata nel chipset (e il chipset e` intel...)

ho dato il link apposta per farvi vedere, che non c'e` scritto un nome...   :Sad: 

ricapitolando il problema,

ho istallato gentoo e mi sto` accingendo a istallare il server X.

Il problema consiste nel fatto che non so come configurare nel file /etc/make.conf la variabile video_cards

visto che nella guida ufficiale si contempla solo il caso delle schede ati o nvidia...

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> probabilmente un
> 
> ```
> dmesg 
> ```
> ...

 

lanciando il comando dmesg non mi pare ci sia nulla di utile... non lo posto per non far diventare kilometrico il mio post.

con il comando lspci, invece la musica cambia, questo e` l'output intero

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

0a:06.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

0a:06.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

puo` essere questo?...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oltre a cercar su internet il modello del tuo portatile, con la parola linux a fianco, prova a cercare un mio post dal titolo "Che driver usare con tal componente HW?" nella sezione howto di questo forum. Dovresti trovare un po' di suggerimenti utili  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Dopo aver seguito le indicazioni di :deadhead:, troverai che il driver giusto è i810, che farà installare i seguenti driver:

```

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

     Available versions:  1.6.5 1.7.4 ~2.0.0

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

----------

## ciropom

si, cercando su internet per caso mi sono imbattuto in un file pdf che conteneva le note di una persona (con un architettura molto simile alla mia) che stava istallando gentoo...

e ho copiato la sua variabile

cioe`:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa i810"

```

 :Wink: 

grazie mille a tutti ora ho istallato il server X, e sto` istallando gnome... spero funzioni tutto!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> si, cercando su internet per caso mi sono imbattuto in un file pdf che conteneva le note di una persona (con un architettura molto simile alla mia) che stava istallando gentoo...
> 
> e ho copiato la sua variabile
> 
> cioe`:
> ...

 

vesa e' sempre bene tenerlo come buon fallback. nvidia pero' non ti serve a un fico secco, quindi toglilo tranquillamente.

Comunque la guida ufficiale ad X di gentoo riporta: *Quote:*   

> Nota: Se i valori suggeriti non funzionano, si dovrebbe eseguire emerge -pv xorg-server, controllare tutte le opzioni disponibili e scegliere quelli che applicabili al proprio sistema.

 

Diciamo che i810 era una keyword abbastanza papabile intuitivamente  :Razz: 

Metti il tag [RISOLTO] per favore  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## ciropom

si ma il risultato di quel comando non mi aiutava....

```

homepc linux # emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="3dfx dri ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

boh io ci vedo solo un mucchio di pacchetti... e nessun suggerimento.

cmq ho messo il tag risolto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

ciropom, hai un bel coragio a dirmi che non sai che scheda è visto il risultato di lspci!!  :Confused: 

Comunque hai la mia stessa scheda, se hai bisogno contattami in pvt, in ogni caso il forum è pieno di discussioni in merito...

----------

